# One Income Family Two Kids - benefits?



## guerngirl (4 Jul 2011)

My Husband is the sole earner in our family at the moment (100k) and we have two young kids.  We get childrens allowance but we dont get any other allowances.  As I am not working, are we entitled to claim any other types of allowance?  He is a high income earner but we are in negative equity so I am trying to find ways of saving...


----------



## angela59 (5 Jul 2011)

guerngirl said:


> My Husband is the sole earner in our family at the moment (100k) and we have two young kids. We get childrens allowance but we dont get any other allowances. As I am not working, are we entitled to claim any other types of allowance? He is a high income earner but we are in negative equity so I am trying to find ways of saving...


 
Are you for real - husband earning E100K in the current climate and your looking for benefits to save - most people who have a mortgage and are in negative equity and with a lot less wages are just trying to survive to keep a roof over their head let alone save.


----------



## dereko1969 (5 Jul 2011)

Negative equity has no impact on your day to day living expenses so I fail to see how that is relevant. Check that you're receiving all your tax credits and perhaps fill in the money makeover section but to be honest, the welfare system is designed to help people meet living expenses not so that they can increase their savings.


----------



## terrysgirl33 (5 Jul 2011)

Are you getting the homecarers allowence?  It's a tax allowence of about €700 a year.  Otherwise, I don't think there's anything.

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...edits_and_reliefs/home_carers_tax_credit.html


----------



## Ildánach (5 Jul 2011)

You'll not be entitled to any means tested payment because of the income, but social insurance payments, such as Jobseekers Benefit, Illness Benefit etc.  are not means tested.

If you were working recently and have lost your job in the past 26 weeks, and have enough PRSI contributions, you could be eligible for Jobseekers Benefit.


----------



## guerngirl (6 Jul 2011)

thanks all


----------



## clover101 (11 Jul 2011)

hi guerngirl, if your looking to make savings id down size in anyway you can.. go for a smaller home, a older car, get a cleaning job for yourself while the kids are in school?
im only on 14k a year and my boyfriend is on less than me, we have 2 kids also... count yourself very lucky to have 100k a year to spend.. the government are making cuts left right and center, my childs school is loosing their specail needs asistant along with many other cuts like building houses for the council.
mabs are also very good for helping people manage money and bills, hope this helps you.


----------

